# Dual-Channel vs. Quad-Channel



## 2fast4uall (6. November 2019)

Hallöchen zusammen.

Zunächst die Bitte, nicht zu lachen, während ihr das hier lest  Ich hab von RAM echt mal so überhaupt keine Ahnung, für mich waren das immer Bauteile, die steckte man ein und dann war gut. Nun aber mit meinem neuen Rechner tun sich mir ein paar Fragen auf. Keine Sorge, zu meinen Ausführungen kommen später auch noch Screenshots dazu, sofern notwendig.

Mein Mainboard könnt ihr ja in der Signatur ablesen. Als ich mir hier im Forum meinen neuen Rechner habe zusammenstellen lassen, hieß es, ich könnte den RAM behalten, der läuft auch noch mit der neuen CPU bzw. dem neuen Board. Geil dachte ich, Kosten gespart. Ich also den neuen RAM in das Mainboard gesteckt, ins BIOS und dann hab ich mich das erste Mal gewundert….DUAL-CHANNEL. Auf meinem alten Board hatte ich Quad-Channel, habe die RAM-Riegel jedoch auch anders angeordnet, da ich dort insgesamt 8 Steckplätze für die Riegel hatte, auf dem neuen Board habe ich nur 4. Ich habe insgesamt 4 RAM-Riegel á 8GB, somit insgesamt 32GB. Auf dem alten Board, ebenfalls MSI, Z97S Plattform, gab es in der Bedienungsanleitung eine wunderbare Erklärung, wie ich die Riegel anzuordnen habe, um Quad-Channel zu erreichen.

Meine erste Frage: Ist Quad-Channel mit 4 Riegeln und 4 Plätzen überhaupt möglich? Wie gesagt, bitte nicht lachen, ich weiß es echt nicht. RAM ist definitiv nicht mein Spezial-Gebiet.

Zweite Frage: Das Mainboard hat die Riegel automatisch auf 2133mHZ eingestellt, sie könnten theoretisch 3000mHZ. Sobald ich die Riegel auch nur auf die nächste „Stufe“ tackte im BIOS, fährt mein Rechner nicht mehr hoch. Was meine ich mit nächste Stufe? Naja, ich kann ja im Bios manuell die Taktung einstellen über ein Drop-Down Menü. Nächste Stufe ist halt die nächste Zahl unter 2133 

Hoffe, ihr könnt helfen.

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## manimani89 (6. November 2019)

dein neues mainboard kann nur dual channel da gibt es kein quad channel. dadurch das du alle 4 bänke belegt hast kann es schon sein das durch höheren ram takt nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. probier mal xmp im bios aus falls vorhanden

nochwas kein einziges x570 mainboard kann quadchannel also keine sorge alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. November 2019)

Hallo erstmal,

1. deine aktuelle Plattform kann nur Dual Channel. Heisst in deinem Fall das jeweils 2 der Riegel wechselweise über einen Datenkanal laufen. Dein altes System konnte demnach Quadchannel und die Riegel mit 4 Datenkanälen ansprechen. 
2. RAM Riegel die 3000 Mhz können haben im Riegel gespeicherte Profile für höhere Taktung und dazu passende Timings die man im BIOS laden kann(XMP/DOCP).Allerdings besteht immer die Gefahr das man bei Verwendung von 4 Riegeln die Belastung des RAM Controllers so erhöht das höhere Taktungen nicht stabil laufen und das System abstürzt. Wenn das passiert gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten. Zum einem mit den standardmässigen 2133 Mhz leben,sich manuell ans Optimum rantesten oder doch neuen Speicher kaufen und zwar 2mal16 GB um den Controller zu entlasten.


----------



## 2fast4uall (6. November 2019)

Ich danke euch beiden für die schnellen Antworten.

Wie bereits gesagt, habe ich mich ja bereits manuell versucht, an höhere Geschwindigkeiten ranzutasten, jedoch fuhr das System dann nicht hoch und ich konnte einen Bios-Reset durchführen.

Dann werde ich wohl damit leben müssen.

Danke!


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. November 2019)

Welche Werte hast du denn eingeben oder hast du nur Takt und Timings verändert oder auch mehr Volt drauf gegeben? Wenn der PC hochfährt kann das an zu wenig Spannung liegen eben weil du 4  Riegel nutzt.


----------



## 2fast4uall (6. November 2019)

Ich hab lediglich den Takt geändert. Ehrlichgesagt traue ich mich an mehr auch nicht ran, denn - wie eingangs erwähnt - ich habe überhaupt keinen Plan von RAM leider...


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. November 2019)

XMP Profil laden mal versucht?

Ansonsten versuch mal folgendes. Takt 2666 Mhr Timings 16-18-18-38 und Spannung von 1,4 Volt. Und wenn das klappt dann auf 2800 Mhz hoch und dann 2933 Mhz. Und wenn das auch klappen sollte könnte man noch Feintuning versuchen


----------



## 2fast4uall (6. November 2019)

Danke dir, versuch ich mal!


----------



## DaHell63 (6. November 2019)

Mit einem MSI, Z97S hast Du 100% kein Quad-Channel gehabt. Bei  LGA1150 gibt es nur Dual-Channel.


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. November 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit einem MSI, Z97S hast Du 100% kein Quad-Channel gehabt. Bei  LGA1150 gibt es nur Dual-Channel.



Da hast du natürlich Recht,habe ich gar nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. November 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit einem MSI, Z97S hast Du 100% kein Quad-Channel gehabt. Bei  LGA1150 gibt es nur Dual-Channel.


Wobei ich ja nicht glaube das er ein Z97S hatte!
Denn *DAS Board* und seine Aussage "*da ich dort insgesamt 8 Steckplätze für die Riegel hatte*" passen nicht wirklich zusammen!


----------

